# (GA, SC) LR-Choc. HRCH Riptide's Hydrophilic Hammertime



## HYDROPHILIC (Aug 28, 2009)

*(GA, SC) Chocolate Lab, 1 Grand Pass, HRCH MH Riptide's Hydrophilic Hammertime*

HYDRO has a GRAND PASS and DUAL titles - UKC Hunter Retriever Champion AKC Master Hunter with a tremendous pedigree. Grandsire on both the sire and dams side is NFC Storms Riptide Star. The only chocolate lab to ever win the National Championship. See Hydros full pedigree and information at www.birdiedogkennels.com 

Hydro earned his UKC Hunter Retriever Championship Title HRCH at 24 mnths and recently started playing the AKC game easily earning his Master Hunter title. He was 100% amateur trained to his HRC championship title. He just passed the International GRAND Hunt Test this spring and will be running the International Grand Championships and the Master National this fall. He has passed his desire, great-looks, athleticism and attitude along to all of the puppies he has sired and is already producing dogs with GRAND Passes, Master Hunter titles and Hunter Retriever Championships. 

Hydro is 85 lbs of solid muscle and desire. He is an extremely handsome lab with a nice blocky head, broad shoulders and narrow waist. He has unbelievable marking skills and runs extremely true lines. He works with tremendous speed, but remains under control at all times. He handles like a dream and is a pleasure to train and handle. His athleticism and tractability is admired by everyone who has ever watched him work. The tougher the cover the more he likes it. He is a pleasure in the house, in the duck blind and in the field. He has a wonderful disposition with people and with other dogs. He has retrieved over 4,000 wild killed waterfowl in his career and is a dream dog for the hunter. This dog spends most of his time hunting and not testing. He is the real deal. 

DOB: 1/31/2006, OFA - Good Hips, Normal Elbows, CERF -Clear, CNM -Clear by parentage, EIC - negative, DNA profiled, Brucellosis tested every 60 days.

WEBSITE: www.birdiedogkennels.com 
CONTACT: SCOTT VANCE 
EMAIL: [email protected] 
PHONE: 803-480-2486 
Location: EDGEFIELD, SC


----------

